# Australia Day - Fisherman's Beach



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Greetings...

Thinking of heading out at a reasonable hour on Australia Day. At this stage, I still launch from Fishy's Beach, but am willing to hook up with anyone in the area on the day.

One and all welcome to join in.

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

define reasonable


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, the sun doesn't have to be up, but there will be some light be which to navigate!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Pencil me in as a maybe, I haven't been on the water for 12 months or so though, I'll have to check to see if my arse still fits in the yak


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, here's a map of the launch spot tomorrow...

The easiest thing to do is park on the dirt carpark and launch from the beach. That way, none of the boaties will get in the way.

I thought I might head south towards mt martha, working along the coast early on, then maybe head out wide if it's quiet, but I'm up for suggestions.

I'm also toying with heading north, around near the pier, working the area where the guys balloon out for gummies and big reds.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point I have pinpointed an exact launch time either...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm 50/50 at this stage, but I'll let you know tonight either way.

The dirt car park is definately the way to go, as for a direction, I'm easy, haven't fished there for an age, I'll probably bring a box of soft plastic to drown.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

No worries Tim:

Launch time is 6:30am at fishy's beach, on the sand.

Here's the forecast:

Tonight and Friday 
Seabreezes around 15 knots at first. West to southwesterly winds 5 to 10 knots
developing overnight before freshening to 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Waves of less than half a metre, rising to around 1 metre in the afternoon.

Come one, come all...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope ya both got stuck into em gents, a day at work for me (although I may take the yak and rods into the office to sit in). I'd like to catch up soon for a crack at Fishermans Beach


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice morning on the water, but my entire left leg went numb, and no matter what i did, I couldn't get the feeleing back, perhaps I need a different seat?

Apologies for disappearing gents, but my leg was getting worrisiome.

No catches for me, but I did give the man on the beach a laugh as I tried to get up out of my yak with a numb leg :mrgreen:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

No probs Tim... Sounds to me like u should look into your seating situation... Or get your legs working more while on the water... I'm happy to let you give my Revo a burn one day, no doubt you'll be converted!

Good to meet you and thanks for coming down


----------

